# Aufbau und Funktionswese von Servern?



## RC-X (30. Januar 2010)

Hi 

mich würde mal brennend interessieren, wie ein Server exakt aufgebaut ist und funktioniert. Also Hardware, Software und alles was dazu gehört.
Ich kenn mich da leider überhaupt nicht aus, deswegen müsst ihr mir vllt die ein oder andere dumme Frage nachsehen^^.
Wie wird ein Server an seine Arbeit angepasst?
Was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen reinen Datenservern und solchen Server die für eine Homepage verantwortlich sind?
Was kostet so etwas usw.... 

Viele Fragen, ich weiß 
Ich hoffe aber trotzdem dass ich meinen ausreichend Wissensdurst stillen kann. 

Freu mich auf euer Feedback und sage schonmal DANKE für eure Antworten.

MfG

RC-X


----------



## midnight (30. Januar 2010)

Äh ja, das wird ein wenig schwierig. Ein Server kann für allerhand Sachen da sein. Webserver, Fileserver etc pp.

Hardware ist oft ähnlich wie im Desktop, nur meist auf 24/7-Betrieb ausgelegt, wobei man mittlerweile auch viel aus günstigen Desktops baut, das wird mit der Menge auch günstig, Google macht das zum Beispiel so. Software gibts je nach Einsatzzweck. Oft Linux, in einigen Fällen (Domainserver zum Beispiel) auch Server 2003 (auf XP-Basis) oder neuerdings auch Server 2008 R2 (W7-Basis).

so far


----------



## Hatuja (30. Januar 2010)

Also "den Server" gibt es nicht. Du kannst auf einem alten Desktop- System ein Serverbetriebssystem installieren und ihn so zu einem Server machen (kosten vielleicht 250€). Je nach dem, was der Server machen soll, reicht die Leistung dafür aus. Für anspruchsvolle Aufgaben können aber auch Server mit sehr spezieller Hardware von Nöten sein. Mehrere Xeon Prozessoren, Arbeitsspeicher mit Fehlerkorrektur jenseits der 128 GB, SAS Festplatten in RAID Systemen, Glasfasernetzwerkkarten, etc... (kosten jenseits der 10.000€). Davon können dann mehrere, je in einem 1HE Gehäuse in einem Serverschrank untergebracht werden.

Dazu gehören dann auch Serverbetriebssysteme wie Linux oder Windows (sehr selten auch MacOS).
Linux z.B. als Fileserver (Samba / FTP, o.ä.), als Apache Webserver und vieles mehr.
Windows wird meist mehr als Server zur Verwaltung von Gruppenrichtlinien, also Zuweisung von Benutzerrechten, Servergespeicherte Benutzerkonten oder Domainverwaltung eingesetzt. Oft auch als Exchange Server, also Email- Server und die Sachen, die man mit Outlook noch machen kann.

Heute werden Server auch viel Virtualisiert. Heißt, dass du mehrere Virtuelle Betriebssysteme auf einem Hardwareserver laufen hast (Zur Rechenlastverteilung und optimalen Ausnutzung der Ressourcen).


----------



## rebel4life (31. Januar 2010)

Meinst du jetzt den Unterschied zwischen nem Rootserver, Vserver oder Webserver,...?

Falls du nen günstigen Server für Mumble, VPN etc. brauchst, dann empfehle ich dir nen vserver. Kostet vieleicht 5€ im Monat.


----------



## RC-X (31. Januar 2010)

okay...
danke schonmal für eure antworten^^
aber was ist 24/7 betrieb?

und was ist der unterschied zwischen nem Rootserver, Vserver oder Webserver?


----------



## Low (31. Januar 2010)

24/7 = 24 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche als rund um die Uhr das ganze Zeit amlaufen.


----------



## midnight (31. Januar 2010)

Naja Rootserver, Vserver und Webserver sind einfach drei "Angebote" wenn du so willst. Ein Rootserver ist ein Rechner mit Rootzugriff (also kannst du damit machen was du willst), ein VServer ist eine virtuelle Maschine, auf der du bestimmte Dinge laufen lassen kannst, ein Webserver stellt nur "Webdienste" (php, mysql, etc pp) zur Verfügung.

so far


----------



## SuEdSeE (1. Februar 2010)

Software technisch wurde ja Im großen und ganzen alles geklärt,
Nen "echter" server hat halt registered ram statt dem normalen und in der regel Intel Xeon CPU´s
Meist 2 bis 4 Cpu´s und 4 bis 8gb ram für jede cpu, das is so der standard bei "normalen" servern, aber wie oben schon steht kann jeder x-beliebige rechner als server dienen kommt halt drauf an was damit gemacht werden soll.....


----------



## midnight (1. Februar 2010)

Das kommt immer drauf an was man damit vorhat. Die Herren von Google kaufen stinknormale Hardware - nur eben gleich in richtig großen Mengen, damit fährt man oft günstiger und kommt an mehr Leistung. Die, nennen wir mal "klassischen Server" mit der ultrapotenten Server-Hardware, werden zunehmen durch die Virtualisierung verdrängt. Mittlerweile geht der Trend auf mehr Flexibilität. Wenn du allerdings ein dickes Datacenter hast, dann stecken da halt perverse RAID-Systeme mit Band-Backups hinter, da brauchst du auch nix virtualisieren.

so far


----------

